# Fast robotic hand



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Anyone interested in a fast robotic hand?

Wonder what these cost - they would make an awesome addition to a haunt!


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

I can't believe it flipped a cell phone up and caught it just right ,that is incredible !!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We're creating the future dominant species of Earth.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Holy Crap


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*I believe !*



SpectreTTM said:


> Holy Crap


I think you meant to say Holy Crappers Batman. LOL !!!:googly::lolkin::laugheton:


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

wish my hand was that fast my brain tooo!!!1


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

spinman1949 said:


> I think you meant to say Holy Crappers Batman. LOL !!!:googly::lolkin::laugheton:


LOL

Thanks for the laugh Spinman1949


----------

